# Blackberry Time Tracking



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

I am looking for an application for keeping track of my billable time and material for my blackberry storm. I am hoping it is something that is compatible with quickbooks.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you have employees then or what size operation are you?


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

just me i do occasionally use subs the I have been using my calender program then just pulling up the days individually but I would assume there should be some thing that is more streamline.


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

i don't need any integrated thing. basically a excel program. that a can make different folders for each customers


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

i dont know of anything, I keep track of a few guys at a time just using the notes section, and the materials. That would be nice though.


----------



## asnider (Jul 10, 2008)

What is the operating system of the blackberry? Does it not come with an excel-like program?


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

http://www.tsheets.com/ has been amazing.
We use iphones, but they should tailor a solution for you.
We use it with Quickbooks as well.

You can even use it with text messaging.


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

It is a storm with 4.7 system and it dos have docs to go I just was hoping for a already formatted system . I did find time tracker 3 but it is not compatible with the storm yet.


----------



## ecooke21 (Sep 21, 2004)

idea matrix? you can customize fields to work for you... it takes a bit to learn, but its awesome... especially the different dimensions


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

is tsheets somthing that needs to run online or do you just email your reports from you phone. i do have unlimited web but i am not sure of the coverage yet


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

mike backman said:


> is tsheets somthing that needs to run online or do you just email your reports from you phone. i do have unlimited web but i am not sure of the coverage yet


They have different ways of doing it,
text messaging too.
We use iphones, online. You can use a laptop too.


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

i am checking it out right now. It seems like you can only punch in and out from the phone and you cant modify your hours if you need to


----------



## embe (May 6, 2009)

*for me timr works best*

I was also experimenting with tsheets et cetera but I missed the perfect integration into my blackberry storm. 

This weekend I found timr.com which has a native blackberry client. It allows me to punch in and punch out AND I can manually change the times! The web application is also very powerful, I think its the best compared to tsheets or harvest.


----------



## Lubs (May 14, 2006)

*Abouttimetech.com*

keeps track of hours for jobs, tasks, employees, tracks reciepts and many more features great product it has saved me a lot of money.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I know this post has been posted awhile back, but why not look on the BB forums? They have all the answers there.

http://www.blackberryforums.com/


----------



## kennvc (Mar 24, 2011)

*Easiest way to track time for billing clients*

I hire a lot of people to work on a project basis. Started using Replicon timesheet software for time tracking, which gets exported automatically to Quickbooks so I can easily do my client billing. Very easy to use. (It has lots of bells and whistles so it can grow with your business, etc.).


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm at the con expo in Vegas now. And actually I think I'm going to use Exaktime. They have many different options with BB iPhone etc. Check them out I think they are pretty good


----------

